# Battle.Net Diablo 2 LoD



## bergione (8. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Diablofreunde,
ich wollte mal wieder seit langem Diablo spielen und zwar im Bnet seit meinen letzzten Login hat sich einiges geändert. Und zwar habe ich nun ein Wlan Modem,ich bekamm beim einloggen die Fehlermeldung das ich verbindung zu meinen Isp herstellen soll. Ich so hmm ok,habe den Fehler gegoogelt und da stand ich soll die Ports für Bnet freigeben. AUf der Blizzardproblem Seite sind ja die Ports vom Bnet und D2. Ich die Ports freigeben,aber ich kann immer noch nicht einloggen weiß jemand wodran es liegt?

freue mich auf eure Antworten 
und Ps es ist aus der Firewall raus ^^

MfG Bergi!


----------



## Letezia (10. August 2009)

Was mir dazu spontan einfallen würde ist folgendes:

Soweit ich weiß kann man die Ports einmal Routertechnisch freigeben und Clienttechnisch.
Soll heißen wenn du z.B. Zone Alarm drauf hast kannst du einmal da Ports freigeben und einmal im Menü von deinem Router.

Vielleicht hat dir das ja ein wenig weiter geholfen.

Viele Grüße,
Letezia


----------

